# My Makeup Collection =D



## ginlovesmac (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been collecting for about 2 years now, I didn't think it would so long to take pictures of my collection. So, I'm still in the process of taking pics of my blushes, eyeshadow palettes and lipsticks.

	Hopefully I'll have that up soon, but for now I'll post what I've taken pictures of so far =D


----------



## cutegingerbread (Sep 19, 2010)

looove your collection! looks very diverse yet has ton of neutrals! thank u for some of the suggestions =]


----------



## RoxyJ (Sep 19, 2010)

oh no! must.....resist.....remember...."no-buy"....


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome collection so far! =)

Can't wait to see more! ^_^


----------



## jujubot (Sep 22, 2010)

I love your collection.  The CCBs, shadesticks, and creme blushes look so pretty.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TeresaEllis (Sep 22, 2010)

great collection!!!


----------



## gemmel06 (Sep 22, 2010)

Love the collection


----------



## CarolineK (Sep 26, 2010)

Amazing collection!
Which is your favourite cream blush?


----------



## missboss82 (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice


----------



## imthebeesknees (Sep 29, 2010)

Amazing collection!! <3


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Oct 3, 2010)

You have some pretty colors,luv'n the CCB & Cream blushers. Nice collection. Tfs


----------



## ginlovesmac (Oct 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CarolineK* 

 
_Amazing collection!
Which is your favourite cream blush?_

 
Thanks! My favourite cream blush is definitely Posey


----------



## be.rgrs (Oct 8, 2010)

Hmm... So I couldnt see the photos.  I think I'll just take everyones word for it...   Yay!! Great collection!


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Oct 9, 2010)

Great Collection!!!


----------

